# Visa help



## Mono2013 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi all.
I am making a life changing decision to apply for a year visa to Australia. I am unsure of how i actually do this & what sites are legit. Please could people help?
I am also looking to work whilst i travel & currently work as a healthcare assistant but am aware Australia do not recognise british qualifications. Would any one be able to help on the job side of things?
I will also be traveling on my own & of course would like advise on best places & where other single travellers go/stay.
Appreciate any help i can get. 
Lisa


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Try the visa wizard:
Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration

Are you looking for Working Holidays Visa? 
You can get the info you need from Department of Immigration & Border Protection

For job hunting, try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Good luck.


----------

